# given the green light



## allana (Mar 30, 2011)

I just wanted to thank everyone on here for your kind words and advice! Got my latest Hba1c result and it's 6.2! Im sooooooo happy and have now been given the go ahead to try for our second baby!!

Im very excited but also quite scared, I thought second time round it would'nt be so nerve racking, but it sure is!

Anyway thank you all for being so kind

xxxxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2011)

Allana thats brillaint news on both counts r.e your hbA results and being given the green light, all the best hun xx


----------



## macast (Mar 30, 2011)

brilliant news


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonderful news Allana! The best of luck to you!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 30, 2011)

allana said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone on here for your kind words and advice! Got my latest Hba1c result and it's 6.2! Im sooooooo happy and have now been given the go ahead to try for our second baby!!
> 
> Im very excited but also quite scared, I thought second time round it would'nt be so nerve racking, but it sure is!
> 
> ...



That's brilliant news, you must be so chuffed.  Take care Sheena


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 30, 2011)

Yey!!
Well done you, great hb1ac.

Keep us updated. xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay well done! Keep us posted


----------



## KateR (Mar 30, 2011)

Woohoo. Look forward to further news!


----------



## newbs (Apr 3, 2011)

Great news!  I found it more nerve-racking the second time around, think you know more of what you have to go through/deal with.  Good luck!


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 3, 2011)

well done and good luck  xx


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantastic news! Well done and good luck. XXXXX


----------



## rachelha (Apr 3, 2011)

Well done on the hba1c.  Hope we hear happy news from you soon


----------



## allana (Apr 5, 2011)

stacey mardybum walsh said:


> well done and good luck  xx



Thnaks everyone!! xx


----------

